# Official Press Release: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 2, 2016)

```
<em>Fast, Formidable, and 4K, All-in-One Camera</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., February 1, 2016</strong> – Rising to meet the rigorous and evolving demands of professional photographers and videographers, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging, is proud to announce the new EOS-1D X Mark II DSLR camera. With a new 20.2 megapixel 35mm Full Frame Canon CMOS sensor and Dual DIGIC 6+ Image Processors, the EOS-1D X Mark II professional digital camera delivers stunning image quality and speed. Combining the ability to capture high-resolution still images at speeds up to 14 frames per second as well as stunning high-definition video up-to-4K 60P featuring Canon’s proprietary Dual Pixel CMOS Autofocus (AF) technology, the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II camera becomes the ideal camera for any professional image creator.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The new flagship Canon EOS-1D X Mark II features several firsts for EOS cameras including:</p>
<ul>
<li>Newly developed 20.2 megapixel 35mm Full Frame Canon CMOS sensor;</li>
<li>Continuous shooting speeds of up-to-14 frames per second (fps) with Auto Exposure (AE) and predictive</li>
<li>AF for viewfinder shooting and up to 16 fps1 in Live View mode;</li>
<li>Dual DIGIC 6+ Image Processors that transfer image data at extremely high speed for extended bursts during continuous shooting – up-to-170 consecutive RAW images at 14 fps. When shooting JPEG images you’re only limited by memory card capacity 2;</li>
<li>Capable of shooting 4K 60P and Full HD 120P video with Dual Pixel CMOS AF;</li>
<li>Enhanced wireless functionality (with the optional accessory Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E8) that supports the new high-speed IEEE 802.11ac standard and the  ability to easily transfer photos and videos to compatible smartphones using Canon’s Camera Connect app*;</li>
<li>Digital Lens Optimizer to help correct aberrations in-camera (a feature that previously required post-processing on an external computer);</li>
<li>Improved 61-point viewfinder AF with expanded coverage and all AF-points selectable and supported to a maximum aperture of f/8;</li>
<li>Improved AI Servo III+ predictive AF algorithm for better accuracy;</li>
<li>Continuous red illumination of all AF points within the camera’s Intelligent Viewfinder II.</li>
<li>Compatibility with both CF and CFast memory cards for optimal performance and versatility.</li>
</ul>
<p>The Ultimate EOS Camera: Continuing a Legacy of High Speed and Performance

Building on the success of the Canon EOS-1D X professional digital camera, the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II camera is designed to deliver high-performance, speed, and image quality, with improved comfort for professional photographers. In addition to the new 20.2 megapixel full-frame CMOS sensor and Dual DIGIC 6+ Image Processors, the new EOS-1D X Mark II DSLR camera includes an improved 61-point High-Density Reticular AF II system with all AF points selectable by the user (and up to 41 cross-type points depending on the lens in use). The improved AF system includes expanded coverage that supports AF at maximum apertures up to f/8 with all 61 points for high precision autofocus even when using EF super-telephoto lenses with an EF extender. The camera also boasts excellent dynamic range and reduced color noise compared to its predecessor throughout its standard ISO speed range of 100 – 51,200. Expansion ISO speeds of 50, 102,400, 204,800 and 409,600 are also available.  A first for the Canon EOS-1D series, this camera also features a 360,000-pixel RGB+IR metering sensor with enhanced precision and performance compared to its predecessor, improving facial recognition and tracking, as well as nature scenes. Additionally, the advanced AE system can detect and compensate for flickering light sources such as sodium vapor lamps that are often used in gymnasiums and swimming pools. When enabled, this anti-flicker system automatically adjusts shutter release timing to help reduce disparities in exposure and color especially during continuous burst shooting.</p>
<p>For filmmakers and photographers looking to do more than still photography alone with a DSLR camera and EF lenses, the EOS-1D X Mark II camera offers high resolution DCI 4K video at frame rates up-to-60p, with smooth movie recording to an in-camera CFast 2.0 memory card. An additional card slot supports standard CF memory cards up to UDMA 7. The built-in headphone jack supports real-time audio monitoring. Two additional EOS ‘firsts’ include 4K Frame Grab and 120p Full HD recording. The camera’s 4K Frame Grab function allows users to isolate a frame from recorded 4K video and create an 8.8 megapixel still JPEG image in-camera. When combined with the EOS-1D X Mark II’s high-sensitivity full-frame CMOS sensor, the new camera’s ability to record Full HD video at frame rates up to 120p will allow videographers to produce high quality slow motion video even in extremely low light. To make video shooting even more intuitive, the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II camera’s touch-screen LCD allows videographers to select the camera’s AF point before and during video recording with Dual Pixel CMOS AF, which provides responsive, accurate and quiet camcorder-like video autofocus to DSLRs.</p>
<p>“The innovations within Canon’s new EOS-1D X Mark II DSLR camera clearly set a new standard for professional cameras,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “In developing the EOS-1D X Mark II camera, we looked to incorporate user-requested performance enhancements to bring professional photographers the ultimate EOS camera, a camera that has matured and been developed to meet their evolving needs.”</p>
<p>“Having f/8 capability on all 61 AF points is a tremendous benefit to wildlife photographers,” noted nature photographer and Canon Explorer of Light Charles Glatzer. “In order to capture tight shots of animals without disturbing them, I frequently have to use very long lenses—sometimes with an extender attached, which further diminishes the aperture. The improved AF allows me to frame the shot exactly the way I envision it, without having to compromise.”</p>
<p>“This camera is a huge step forward,” remarked acclaimed photographer and Canon Explorer of Light Damian Strohmeyer. “Shooting sports in a gym at 8,000 ISO, it looked as good as 800 ISO from a generation or two ago. The images are tack-sharp, and the autofocus just doesn’t miss. I’ve been amazed by what I’ve seen so far.”</p>
<p>“The autofocus was awesome,” agreed Peter Read Miller, sports photographer and Canon Explorer of Light.  “The higher frame rate coupled with the speed of the CFast card was a definite advantage. It just never buffered out, even shooting RAW.”</p>
<p>The new EOS-1D X Mark II camera also offers a built-in GPS** receiver with compass for precise geo-tagged information of latitude, longitude, elevation and direction. This is especially valuable to wildlife photographers and photojournalists who need to track their locations, as well as providing sports photographers the ability to sync a multiple-camera setup with extreme accuracy and precision. It is also possible to use the camera’s built-in GPS to automatically sync the camera’s time to the atomic clock, an invaluable feature to professionals.  An improved grip also makes the camera easier for photographers to hold and maneuver while shooting. In response to feedback from professional EOS users, the AF points in the EOS-1D X Mark II camera’s Intelligent Viewfinder II can be illuminated in red for improved visibility, especially when shooting in dark locations. AF sensitivity in low light has been doubled from EV -2 to EV -3 at the center AF point when the camera is set to One-Shot AF, enabling the camera to autofocus in extremely dark shooting conditions such as a moonlit nightscape. Viewfinder AF coverage has also been increased for greater compositional flexibility.</p>
<p>As with all EOS-1D series cameras, the EOS-1D X Mark II’s rugged construction and magnesium alloy body is weather resistant. The camera also features improved controls and more in-camera image quality enhancements than ever before, including a Digital Lens Optimizer function offering high quality aberration correction which can now be achieved without an external computer. This feature makes it easier for professional photographers to deliver finished files to their clients, especially in situations when access to a personal computer is impractical or inconvenient.</p>
<p>The estimated retail price for the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II is $5999 (MSRP) for the body or $6299 for the Premium Kit which includes a 64 GB CFast memory card and card reader. The new camera is scheduled to begin shipping to authorized Canon USA dealers in April 2016***. For more information and the full list of product specifications, visit: <a href="http://usa.canon.com/EOS1DXMarkII" target="_blank">usa.canon.com/EOS1DXMarkII</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 2, 2016)

One would think they could manage to get someone who isn't either sponsored by canon or a canon executive to add some kind words.

Shrug.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 2, 2016)

For those looking for a leap in sensor tech may be let down this time? Seems Canon is plenty proud of their DP design and no mention of the sensor being better in any other way.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

"The camera also boasts excellent dynamic range and reduced color noise compared to its predecessor throughout its standard ISO speed range of 100 – 51,200"

Why dont we wait and see...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 2, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > no mention of the sensor being better in any other way.
> ...



How dare you not merely TL/DR?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/dslr/eos-1d-x-mark-ii


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 2, 2016)

DPreview:

_So how does it work? Our initial impressions are that subject tracking remains a bit erratic and highly dependent on your shooting scenario - in other words, on the face of it, not as versatile as Nikon's class-leading 3D tracking. While we'd expect it to remain very good at following subjects well-isolated in depth (typically distant subjects shot with telephoto lenses, such as birds), it doesn't appear to be quite accurate enough to track, say, the eye of a face._
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/0676551873/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-first-impressions-review?slide=6


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 2, 2016)

simonxu11 said:


> DPreview:
> 
> _So how does it work? Our initial impressions are that subject tracking remains a bit erratic and highly dependent on your shooting scenario - in other words, on the face of it, not as versatile as Nikon's class-leading 3D tracking. While we'd expect it to remain very good at following subjects well-isolated in depth (typically distant subjects shot with telephoto lenses, such as birds), it doesn't appear to be quite accurate enough to track, say, the eye of a face._
> http://www.dpreview.com/articles/0676551873/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-first-impressions-review?slide=6


3D tracking and DR is always been Nikon strength. They should spend some more time before writing comparison between two flagships.


----------



## bluntforcetrauma (Feb 2, 2016)

Is it an upgrade worthy of any true innovation for a flagship camera? I hope those who understand optics can shed light on what has been just announced. I look forward to the discussion


----------



## localhost (Feb 2, 2016)

- 5 fps in Silent High-speed Continuous Shooting

- all 61 AF points are compatible down to f/8


Where is my 600 f4 with 2x converter? Ah, I sold my kidney to buy this new camera


----------



## beardsquad (Feb 2, 2016)

Videos are up on Canon's YouTube channel as well. Some things I noted:

1. HDMI output is 1080p 422 8-bit
2. WFT-E6A also compatible
3. 4K is a center crop of the sensor


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

beardsquad said:


> Videos are up on Canon's YouTube channel as well. Some things I noted:
> 
> 1. HDMI output is 1080p 422 8-bit
> 2. WFT-E6A also compatible
> 3. 4K is a center crop of the sensor



Same as the 1DC, which according to noted Sony fan and talented cinematographer, Phillip Bloom, was a camera he really loved and said how much the 8bit image really seemed to outperform it's paper specs. I keep thinking I want a video rig because I'd have some good, simple professional opportunities to generate good revenue from it. This may wind up being my rig because I also use the 1DX now for fast action stills. I think Canon really made a smart marketing decision to put what I feel is a very generous cinema camera into what's supposed to be a stills camera. Well done.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 2, 2016)

This website says, it has built in analogue to digital converter for improved readout speed, better dynamic range and noise performance.
https://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-hands-on-preview-28791

The full-frame sensor has a heatpipe to draw heat away from the sensor, so that the camera can shoot 4K video at 60fps up to the 29 minute 59 second limit


----------



## tpatana (Feb 2, 2016)

_“This camera is a huge step forward,” remarked acclaimed photographer and Canon Explorer of Light Damian Strohmeyer. “Shooting sports in a gym at 8,000 ISO, it looked as good as 800 ISO from a generation or two ago_

So.... it's quite huge difference if it's one or two generation ago, like are we comparing 4 years old camera design, or 8 years.


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 2, 2016)

From what I've read and the videos I've seen, I think this going to be an amazing and amazingly versatile camera.
Canon usually outperform their on-paper specs and I think people will be amazed by it.

The addition of 4k and slow motion video, and still get screen grabs will be very usefull to many AND with a video auto-focussing system which is as good or better than any other brand of dedicated 4k camera, having a 1dx II is a no-brainer for event and wedding togs, to say nothing of news people.

I'm really interested in seeing how much they want for it in Oz.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2016)

"from a generation or two ago" not very definitive is it - OR.

Stepping up from the 1D IV this camera will do it for me, no question. It'll be a once in this lifetime purchase that I'm sure I won't regret. Also I'll certainly be doing my best to acquire video skills. I will most certainly not go for a 1DX.

Jack


----------



## Woody (Feb 2, 2016)

When the rumored specs for the camera first surfaced, I asked these questions:

1) Is DR improvement real? How much?
2) Is DPAF continuously active in AF servo mode for 16 fps? Face detection in AF servo mode?
3) Is high ISO capability improved? How much?

No official comments on (1). So, chances are slim its DR is going to match that from Sony sensors.

(2) According to DPReview, DPAF can ONLY be used for single shot, not AF-S or AF-C.

(3) An unknown.

I'm rather disappointed. But I'm sure other Canon users will be rather happy.


----------



## Pompo (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: samples here!*

The 25600 looks pretty dang good !

http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eos/lineup/1dxmk2/samples/index.html


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 2, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> "The camera also boasts excellent dynamic range and reduced color noise compared to its predecessor throughout its standard ISO speed range of 100 – 51,200"
> 
> Why dont we wait and see...


Missed that. I guess it will be a long wait to see what has actually changed. Seems strange that Canon marketing isn't shouting all over the place about those improvements. Nikon sure went full-out in their improved image quality marketing.


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 2, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > DPreview:
> ...



That "subject tracking" they are referring to, doesn't that require that you enable all the focus points, and let the camera chose focus? Do anybody on these forums know anyone that shoot their 1DX in full auto mode, and let the camera choose where to focus? I guess most pros want to be in control of that. It seems typical DPreview to test out and mess on with a house wife feature (I'm not trying to be sexist here), in a top level pro camera.

On the other hand, they don't make a lot of fuzz about it, when a mirrorless camera (read Sony) don't have a joystick, and is unable to move focus points without multiple operations. Whats the point of beeing able to chose where to focus, in a camera with 400 focus points?

I just don't get it, and thats why I try to avoid reading anything form DPreview.

And Dilbert, yes it is cool that the Nikons 3D tracking seems to be better than the 1DXII, and yes to some people it might matter, and yes, we all would like Canon to be better than Nikon in this area as well. The point is, DPreview never ever question the need for a feature they criticize, and that really makes their opions pretty much irrelvant.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: samples here!*



Pompo said:


> The 25600 looks pretty dang good !
> 
> http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eos/lineup/1dxmk2/samples/index.html



They chose pic that doesn't show the noise. If you look the dancer at ISO6400, it already has some noise on it. Darn. Well,... might have save me $6k.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 2, 2016)

From the continuous shooting MOV format section on page 7 of the specs

https://downloads.canon.com/nw/camera/products/eos/1d-x-mark-ii/specifications/canon-eos-1dx-mkii-specification-chart.pdf

4k @ 60fps shooting duration is card limited, in fact in the lower video modes the continuous shooting time extends beyond 11 hours.

I think that's a very significant win for the DXII vs the D5


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2016)

There have been all types surfacing or coming out of the woodwork. Not trying to be overly critical here but maybe it's worth stepping back and considering just why you post. There is no reason why Canon should not be criticized for legitimate shortcomings; that's not what I'm talking about.

Many make all kinds of disparaging remarks without having a clue, as usual. Others enjoy bashing, probably just to irritate serious photographers on CR whether they have accurate information or not, it usually doesn't matter to them. 

Perhaps innocently caught up in completely unrealistic expectations some folk then have their hopes dashed and express negativity such as this camera doesn't match the video features of whatever video camera that would be double the price. Then there are those that want to pay peanuts and get all the goodies, etc. etc.  Not to mention others that only care about what Nikon/Sony has or doesn't have.

I have been thoroughly pleased with my first Canon DSLR, the 6D in spite of its shortcomings. I have CR posted photos to back up that I'm not producing garbage with the 6D. 

How well I remember all the jeers and complaints about Canon including WiFi and GPS in the 6D. Those folk illustrated there ignorance with pride. I love my Canon glass, the Canon ergonomics and the basic dependability and that includes a wonderful 70's vintage F1 that performed flawlessly until sold a year back.

Hats off to Canon for a great upgrade. I'm saying that even before all the real life results get posted!  

Happy Jack


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 2, 2016)

There probably isn't any focus tracking in LV using DPAF because maybe the shutter would interrupt the process? There is no mechanical shutter in video mode so it can be sampled continuously for DPAF. Seems like the only logical explanation as to why there is no tracking with DPAF in LV.


----------



## midluk (Feb 2, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> There probably isn't any focus tracking in LV using DPAF because maybe the shutter would interrupt the process? There is no mechanical shutter in video mode so it can be sampled continuously for DPAF. Seems like the only logical explanation as to why there is no tracking with DPAF in LV.


How dare you disturb that rant with facts?


----------



## Reality Merely Illusion (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: samples here!*



tpatana said:


> Pompo said:
> 
> 
> > The 25600 looks pretty dang good !
> ...



those are SOOC jpg or raw converted to jpg?(some of the samples have some lines at the bottom, does it mean raw converted?). I must say credits to canon to atleast give us full sized images...!
(whereas nikon did not to my knowledge)

The 25600 looks pretty good, and something seems off with the 6400(dancer) shot...

ISO感度は推奨露光指数です。
RAWで撮影した画像をEOS-1D X Mark IIでカメラ内RAW現像したものです。

RAWで撮影した画像をEOS-1D X Mark IIでカメラ内RAW現像したものです。


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 2, 2016)

A glowing review from Andy Rouse, who's had the camera since December!

http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 2, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> A glowing review from Andy Rouse, who's had the camera since December!
> 
> http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=



I imagine image quality at those high iso is very good, but thanks to his pics you can't tell.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 2, 2016)

Does anyone know whether the 1DX Mark II's battery (LP-E19) also works in the 1DX?

I am guessing it does, but are there any benefits to using that, and can it be charged in the 1DX's charger?


----------



## suburbia (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: samples here!*



tpatana said:


> Pompo said:
> 
> 
> > The 25600 looks pretty dang good !
> ...



Seems like you might end up missing out 

http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=



> Sensor - Top of the list must be the new sensor, completely redesigned, which delivers incredible noise performance (especially in shadow detail where there is NO noise) and the ability to shoot commercial quality images at very high ISO. This has been very useful for me during testing as invariably it’s been in the rain and the light has been pants. The image quality is simply sensational. Bottom line, images have much more dynamic range and have a much greater latitude for post processing.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 2, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Does anyone know whether the 1DX Mark II's battery (LP-E19) also works in the 1DX?
> 
> I am guessing it does, but are there any benefits to using that, and can it be charged in the 1DX's charger?



BH Photo mentions the "compatibility" to be with the 1DX II - doesn't mention the 1DX (Mark-I). 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1221609-REG/canon_1169c002_lp_e4n_battery_pack.html

While it is not clear right, I'm guessing that it may be case similar to the LP-E6 and LP-E6N - both interchangeable in cameras as well as chargers.


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: samples here!*



tpatana said:


> Pompo said:
> 
> 
> > The 25600 looks pretty dang good !
> ...



GASP! God forbid there be noise at... ISO 6400!!! GASP!!


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 2, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Does anyone know whether the 1DX Mark II's battery (LP-E19) also works in the 1DX?
> 
> I am guessing it does, but are there any benefits to using that, and can it be charged in the 1DX's charger?



Yes the LP-E19 works in the 1DX.

If you use the old LP-E4 and LP-E4N in the 1DX MkII then you lose 2fps, so a max of 12fps in normal shooting and 14fps in live view.

If you charge the new LP-E19 in an old LP-E4N charger it will not fully charge it.

You can use the new charger to charge the old batteries.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 2, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know whether the 1DX Mark II's battery (LP-E19) also works in the 1DX?
> ...



Thanks, pdb, and Rahul.

I will have to investigate this further as I read on DPR that if you buy a new LP-E19 you can't charge it in the old 1DX charger (LC-E4N).

I have already sent CPS an email about this so will also see what they say.

Added: Sorry pdb, I replied then questioned the batteries and by the time I submitted you had already modified your post so I deleted my reply and resubmitted. Cheers.


----------



## Reality Merely Illusion (Feb 2, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > A glowing review from Andy Rouse, who's had the camera since December!
> ...



LoL yes he claims iso 32000 is like iso 8000 on the 1dx, so 2 stops improvement hmmm how lovely would that be  (then it seems weird that the native/boosted iso isn't higher) 

but we cannot enjoy his pictures because they are so tiny (700x500 pixels LOL) 0.35MP images on a 4k screen makes it hard to share his excitement.(maybe i should grab my phone?, or make a 2.33x1.67 inch print? lol)
I know it is pre production, but if you make such ->absurd<- claims, then at least provide 10x the resolution (3-4mp), so we can all jaw drop

Also the 7d=>7dII (5 years in between) improvement in ISO makes me a bit skeptical that they can achieve 2 full stops from the 1dx to the 1dxII (4 years in between). But we can always dream :x

Just like the guy who had the d5 for months , this reads as one big (canon) advertisement, trying to get some extra pre orders in by those who fall for it. I'd rather wait until some ('independent') people reviewed it with real image samples(full size/raw) and make them available to us, So we can also play around a bit/Look at it.

Unfortunately in my country there isn't much of a possibility to rent such gear and try it out for yourself


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 2, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



6:24 here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVZbOWXJQnY that is 'the horses mouth'.


----------



## pedro (Feb 2, 2016)

Reality Merely Illusion said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



Sooner or later you'll get some real world comparisons...I remember the 25k 1DX photograph of black outed NYC some years ago. Wasn't that bad for being made while sitting near the open door of a helicopter...This cam isn't part of my budget anyway, what I don't like is the possibility of an 28 MP 5DIV. My recently purchased 6D delievers decent photographs at ISO 12.800 or even 25.600. So just hope, Canon don't screw it MP count wise in upcoming 5Ds and eventually 6Ds. MP count is fine so far, for anything else we got the niche products...I am curious how the on chip ADC tech will pay off in RAW IQ at high ISOs and I sure hope that this tech will be applied to the lower models as well e.g. 5D, 6D line.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Feb 2, 2016)

On sensor A/D converter mentioned:

http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2016/02/02/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-hands-on-review/#null


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 2, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Outstanding, thanks pdb.

Unfortunately then it is true, while the new battery works in the 1DX, to fully charge it, you must use the new charger.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Unfortunately then it is true, while the new battery works in the 1DX, to fully charge it, you must use the new charger.



That's also true for the 1D X's LP-E4N when charging in the older LC-E4 (for the LP-E4 which shipped with previous 1-series bodies).


----------



## Eldar (Feb 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately then it is true, while the new battery works in the 1DX, to fully charge it, you must use the new charger.
> ...


I can live with that ...


----------



## gsealy (Feb 2, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> beardsquad said:
> 
> 
> > Videos are up on Canon's YouTube channel as well. Some things I noted:
> ...



I noticed this from the BH specs:
"When recording in-camera, or to an optional external recorder via HDMI for saving uncompressed footage, 4K video has 4:2:2 sampling and 8-bit color depth, while Full HD 1080p footage has 4:2:0 sampling. "

The HD part of this is basically the same as the 5DIII (yes, I know the frame rate is higher). I am a little disappointed it is 8 bit and not 10 bit. Not sure what " saving uncompressed footage" means exactly. Today, the Atomos can record from the HDMI in ProRes, so is that what they are talking about? Basically, this sentence is a little confusing.


----------



## tr573 (Feb 2, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> That "subject tracking" they are referring to, doesn't that require that you enable all the focus points, and let the camera chose focus? Do anybody on these forums know anyone that shoot their 1DX in full auto mode, and let the camera choose where to focus? I guess most pros want to be in control of that. It seems typical DPreview to test out and mess on with a house wife feature (I'm not trying to be sexist here), in a top level pro camera.



Yes, all points enabled with you selecting the starting point. But you know what? If it works, why would anyone NOT want to use it - it's not a "house wife" feature if it works and makes your life simpler and faster.

This is something Nikon's implementation is really good at - you can leave the starting point at the center, hit an eye with it, recompose, and it will follow *just* the eye really well with the active focus point. That's handy and quick and it's silly to poopoo it. iTR will usually end up keeping on the face, but will have 5 active focus points over the nose eye and cheek if you do the same, and thus miss focus if you are close to your subject.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 2, 2016)

In the B&H video there is mention of wider spread of the 61 AF points. Has anyone seen an example of this or comparison of the new 61pt AF system vs the 61pt AF system in current bodies?


----------



## adventureous (Feb 2, 2016)

B and H interview with Canon https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3U4XBqfCPk


----------



## Woody (Feb 2, 2016)

tr573 said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > That "subject tracking" they are referring to, doesn't that require that you enable all the focus points, and let the camera chose focus? Do anybody on these forums know anyone that shoot their 1DX in full auto mode, and let the camera choose where to focus? I guess most pros want to be in control of that. It seems typical DPreview to test out and mess on with a house wife feature (I'm not trying to be sexist here), in a top level pro camera.
> ...



Sometimes, it can't even stay focused on the same subject... (see DPReview video on Youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efAQI4CbS5s)... sigh...


----------



## Besisika (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: samples here!*



Pompo said:


> The 25600 looks pretty dang good !
> 
> http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eos/lineup/1dxmk2/samples/index.html


Agree!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 2, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> In the B&H video there is mention of wider spread of the 61 AF points. Has anyone seen an example of this or comparison of the new 61pt AF system vs the 61pt AF system in current bodies?


Here is the actual mention:
https://youtu.be/V3U4XBqfCPk?t=4m58s


----------



## swithdrawn (Feb 2, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Same as the 1DC, which according to noted Sony fan and talented cinematographer, Phillip Bloom, was a camera he really loved and said how much the 8bit image really seemed to outperform it's paper specs. I keep thinking I want a video rig because I'd have some good, simple professional opportunities to generate good revenue from it. This may wind up being my rig because I also use the 1DX now for fast action stills. I think Canon really made a smart marketing decision to put what I feel is a very generous cinema camera into what's supposed to be a stills camera. Well done.



Not quite the same as the 1DC. The 4k readout is more like APS-C on the 1Dx Mk II because it has more effective pixels and is therefore sampling from a smaller area on the sensor (I think?). From a cinematographer's perspective there are much cheaper options in the APS-C range unless you really need 60fps, and I would consider the 1DC over the MkII for the crop factor.


----------

